

216 tiny spherical magnets == billions of topological possibilities == one cool toy - joshwa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvk97oK1M_k

======
pixcavator
Very nice! But the site is down.

Speaking of "billions of topological possibilities", where is the Mobius
band?!

